# O.c.l. Reunion



## mick havler (Jan 10, 2009)

What a fantastic weekend met up with some great old ship mates not seen for 20 years or more. Faces had change but once we all got talking and swinging the lanterns names and faces came flooding back .Lofty you did a great job getting us all together ,will have to make this a regular reunion. Hope every one keeps in touch ,will never forget the O.C.L. DAYS this weekend proved life at sea 20 odd years ago was a hell of hell different then it is today ,today all you are is a number on the crew list ,and no social life on board.Looking forward to our next meeting ,Ann the wife said to send her fond regards to you all for making her welcome and treating her just like one of the lads Looking forward to the next reunion .All the best lads was a great weekend . regards mick


----------



## CraigH (Nov 21, 2008)

mick havler said:


> What a fantastic weekend met up with some great old ship mates not seen for 20 years or more. Faces had change but once we all got talking and swinging the lanterns names and faces came flooding back .Lofty you did a great job getting us all together ,will have to make this a regular reunion. Hope every one keeps in touch ,will never forget the O.C.L. DAYS this weekend proved life at sea 20 odd years ago was a hell of hell different then it is today ,today all you are is a number on the crew list ,and no social life on board.Looking forward to our next meeting ,Ann the wife said to send her fond regards to you all for making her welcome and treating her just like one of the lads Looking forward to the next reunion .All the best lads was a great weekend . regards mick



Just like to add my congratulations to Lofty on a job well done. He worked hard to get this together. Tiny has posted some good pics on Facebook, so those of you not signed up to it, now's the time. 
To those who didn't make it, you were missed ,but I'm sure you're names came up in some of the many tales told over the weekend, try to make it next year, you won't be disappointed.There was talk of having it the 1st weekend in August next year at the same venue, I'll definately be there!!

Cheers all

Craig Hardman


----------



## wellybailey (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, I feel so sad that Mark and I didn't get there. It sounds like it was a lot of fun! Will be looking at the pictures on Facebook! Take care all of you! Kind regards Mark and Karel Bailey


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys, what a weekend, well worth the wait, thank you to everyone who came to Liverpool, those who couldn't were missed, been along time since I was kicked out of a club at closing time.
and the "run ashore" in town saturday afternoon,, excellent time down the Cavern etc. Hopefully do the same again next year, first weekend in August sounds good to me, again thanks to all for making a weekend to remember for a long time!.


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

*O.C.L. Reunion/ Liverpool,Aug/09*

Hello to everyone!! Thanks first to lofty, for this great idea, and getting it all pulled together. I had two full days with my O.C.L. "fAMILY", and I miss you all already!! It was like having two days down on the coast again, and friday night was like joining day in Tilbury!! ale flowing, and the patter and stories also in full flow, how ive missed that!! ......Chris Mullaney.


----------



## frankie boy (Jul 6, 2009)

well were do i start. lofty thankyou mate . it was amazing to see a lot of the lads , you might be getting on a bit now but you all still know how to drink ha ha . it was a plesure to sail with a lot of you men. roll on next year eh lads. p.s. was nursing a great hangover the next day ha ha..........


----------



## frankie boy (Jul 6, 2009)

frankie boy said:


> well were do i start. lofty thankyou mate . it was amazing to see a lot of the lads , you might be getting on a bit now but you all still know how to drink ha ha . it was a plesure to sail with a lot of you men. roll on next year eh lads. p.s. was nursing a great hangover the next day ha ha..........


shane kujawiak...


----------

